

Is Google+ deliberately crippling Opera? - asto
http://blog.arunbalan.in/2011/10/17/is-google-deliberately-crippling-opera-what-gives-google/

======
nfm
From the post:

"UPDATE: Turns out that the notifications/share button doesn’t really work
like it’s supposed to on Opera. So Google was just hiding it (till they got it
to work?) so people don’t wonder why it doesn’t work. Sorry! Really should
have checked if it’s working before posting this. D’oh!"

